# Driver offset ?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

When inputing driver offsets into Passive Crossover Designer or SW do you measure the distance of the driver offsets from center to center or edge to edge. Common sense tellsme center to center but I want to be sure
Thanks
Mike


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

C to C.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

thank you


----------

